
Under the hood of GraalVM JIT optimizations - kjeetgill
https://medium.com/graalvm/under-the-hood-of-graalvm-jit-optimizations-d6e931394797
======
kjeetgill
Hm. I know this article was just about Graal, but I really wish there was just
a little comparison and contrast to the status quo, C2.

I'm no expert, but I was under the impression that aggressive, speculative,
inlining and partial escape analysis were also big parts of C2. PEA (I've read
somewhere?) is much more powerful in Graal but I'm curious why that is an if
inlining is handled any differently.

The authors other article seems to imply it is but that don't get into it
either.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138207)

